# help please! what is the part that holds the collet called?



## pierogti (Feb 26, 2010)

craftsman router, snapped off the metal bar you push in to keep the collet still so to loosen or tighten bit? I think it is a spindle lock but not sure. thanks


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Piero, you are right it is a spindle lock. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

go to the link's a couple more down the page and get the manual and part's # that is what it is called the plunger to lock collet


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

That's impressive. How did you manage that?


----------

